#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Balans luidsprekers

## kris68

Hallo, ik heb me enkele maanden geleden een tweedehands luidsprekerset (mp-audio / focal) en versterker (wave) aangeschaft met de bedoeling enkele vriendenfeestjes mee te doen. Onlangs merkte ik dat de balans niet goed was. Links was geluidsterkte beduidend (de helft) minder dan rechts. Na verwisselen van kabels omgekeerd, dus aan de luidsprekers ligt het niet. Ik heb er ook een EQ tussenstaan. De OUT van het mengpaneel gaat naar de IN van de EQ en de OUT van de EQ gaat naar de IN van versterker. Het geluid klonk uiteraard belabberd. Weet er iemand wat er fout kan zijn? 
Oh ja, ik ben een fan van dit forum en zie dat hier veel professionele mensen op aanwezig zijn. Voor alle duidelijkheid, ik ben dat absoluut niet  :Frown:  en zou graag wat opsteken van de echte kenners.
Vriendelijke groeten.

----------


## Shock

Probeer het eens zonder de EQ ertussen, dus mengpaneel op versterker. Dan kan het aan de EQ liggen en anders ligt het aan de versterker, die is dan waarschijnlijk kapot.

----------


## Lianne2309

Inderdaad even zonder EQ proberen!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

